# AntiRebotes



## Hugo Isaac (May 25, 2006)

hola amigos:

Tengo la siguiente duda en cuestion:
necesito un circuito el cual me elimine todo tipo de rebotes, es decir por ejemplo estoy armando un contador con seleccionador de numero. pero al querer seleccionar un numero me produce un rebote, me brinca numeros desordenadamente. 

Gracias. Si me pueden mandar un diseño se los agradeceria mucho. Bye


----------



## Ehecatl (May 26, 2006)

Yo creo que es difícil que encuentres un eliminador de rebotes universal. Dependiendo del tipo de interruptor que tengas y el circuito a donde vaya conectado habrá una solución mas adecuada.


----------



## vinho (May 26, 2006)

bueno, pordías probar con lo básico, usando un capacitor... si  estás conectando los pulsadores a un micro, pordrías hacer unas rutinas de retardo de unos 20mseg...


----------



## Hugo Isaac (May 26, 2006)

ok mi circuito que estoy manejando es un contador al momento de seleccionar el numero me lo hace desordenadamente y el conteo o el pulso se lo mando con 555 astable. que antirebotespodria usar.


----------



## reinor (May 28, 2006)

hola el circuito antirrebotes que he montado yo sirve para esos interruptores conmutados de 3 patillas, el circuito es sencillo y funciona muy bien.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 28, 2006)

Lo mejor es utilizar un 555, como astable (temporizador), 100 ms tienes que funcionarte de maravilla.
Puedes probar com un circuito RC=100ms


----------



## reinor (May 28, 2006)

si pero el 555 produce pulsos de forma automatica, y si tu lo que quieres es hacerlo manualmente con un pulsador para estudiar el circuito o lo que sea pues el montaje con las NAND vale perfectamente.


----------



## roberto moreno (May 29, 2006)

Este es el circuito que uso yo, ojalá te sirva


----------



## joselito333 (May 30, 2006)

este circuito es muy util contra rebotes, puedes calibrar la duracion de la señal mediante el capacitor, adecuado para reset


----------



## chitarous (Jun 8, 2006)

oe muchacho, usa flip-flops para hacer tu antirebote, yo hice uno y me funciono muy bien
ahorita no me acuerdo el circuito, buscalo en internet de ahi lo saque,
es masomenos como el esquema que uno de los compañeros del  foro te muestra pero un poco mas complicado.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 8, 2006)

El 555 puede ser como monoestable o astable.
El circuito es como monoestable o sea lo disparamos por la patilla 2 poniendo a nivel bajo, en el datasheet sale el montaje.

El circuito RC suele funcionar pero es mas critico segun el tipo de pulsador, fallan con pulsadores grandes, los pequeñitos o esos de colorines funcionan bastante bien

http://www.mitedu.freeserve.co.uk/Circuits/Switching/debounce.htm


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 8, 2006)

el 555 puede trabajar como oscilador o como temporizador
Aunque con redes rc suelen funcionar bien en determinados puldadores en otro falla, depende de la duracion del rebote.

circuito con un 555

http://www.epanorama.net/schematic....Audio/Circuits/Sound_Effects_and_Synthesizers


----------



## rodrigo_1 (Jun 10, 2006)

hola amigo yo te sugiero un monoestable redisparable,
debes calcular el tiempo minimo o estandard para q fuencione perfectamente,
si tu problema en mecanico (contar vueltas de un tacometro) usa flip flops como el del esquema de arriba.


----------

